# Diensttechnologie a la WebServices gesucht



## zuxerom (19. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Diensttechnologie, die laut einer Kollegin noch nicht so alt sein soll. Den Namen weiß sie leider nicht mehr. Also es handelt sich um Dienste wie WebServices aber nicht auf XML Basis und ohne SOAP oder so, wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe.

Vielleicht gehört dieser Thread auch nicht hier rein aber für Antworten danke schonmal.


----------



## nillehammer (19. Jan 2012)

Restful Webservices? Evtl. in Kombination mit JSON?


----------



## bygones (19. Jan 2012)

RESTful services ist das was du suchst


----------



## zuxerom (20. Jan 2012)

Ja das ist es. Danke


----------

